# Replacement issue with Tarus



## TarHeelnAtl (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent my Taurus PT 140 in for replacement. They confirmed that on September 1, 2015 and advised it would be 6 months. Now they inform me that the time period starts as of November 1, 2015 when they received the FFL request. The 2 month delay was because the company didn't indicate such a requirement until November. Is this a typical process or has anyone else dealt with a replacement issue with Taurus? I appreciate any insight that can be shared.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My suggestion would be that you sell the gun new and unfired, once you get the replacement. And then buy something of a little better quality.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another Taurus, another problem. Why am I not surprised? I'd take "Shipwreck's" advise.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> My suggestion would be that you sell the gun new and unfired, once you get the replacement. And then buy something of a little better quality.


 Second that.............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Want a good Taurus-quality-based education?
Search this forum using the term "Taurus."

(It's what you should've done, before buying yours. But, of course, you couldn't've known that in advance. You have our sympathy.)


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

You might consider asking Taurus for a refund instead of a replacement. My shooting buddy & I both got refunds from Remington for defective 597's after I wrote to them. The delay is likely due to Taurus voluntarily recalling over a million pistols. And, as others have said, stay away from Taurus. They're cheaper for a reason & you don't get something for nothing. And their "Lifetime Warranty" means you'll spend your lifetime repairing it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurus has been having some major issues with customer service as of lately...I'm on a Taurus forum too, so this I know. Some of the stories are crazy, but on a happier note, the PT92AF my wife bought me as a gift, has been running great. So far, it is running as good as my "real" Beretta 92FS.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, I tried to go against the grain and buy a Taurus. I paid dearly. :buttkick:


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Taurus has been having some major issues with customer service as of lately...I'm on a Taurus forum too, so this I know. Some of the stories are crazy, but on a happier note, the PT92AF my wife bought me as a gift, has been running great. So far, it is running as good as my "real" Beretta 92FS.


I like the Taurus forum more than I like the guns.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

For my 21st birthday got myself a Taurus .22 revolver. It spit more lead out of the cylinder gap than down the barrel. I wouldn't recommend a Taurus to my worst enemy.

Save up your money until you can afford something decent. Don't get in a hurry and buy garbage. Taurus has come along way since back then, but once you loose the feeling, it takes a while to get it back, I wont be buying anymore.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

TarHeelnAtl said:


> Sent my Taurus PT 140 in for replacement. They confirmed that on September 1, 2015 and advised it would be 6 months. Now they inform me that the time period starts as of November 1, 2015 when they received the FFL request. The 2 month delay was because the company didn't indicate such a requirement until November. Is this a typical process or has anyone else dealt with a replacement issue with Taurus? I appreciate any insight that can be shared.


Have been through all that with Taurus with my pt-111 milpro. It is a nightmare. I was one who sent their guns in early for inspection. Waited 5 months for replacement.
Went back and forth with cs to get updates. Got a new G2 and 3 months later the trigger safety snapped in 2. Now it is back at Taurus for 8 week for repair.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

NasHouston said:


> I like the Taurus forum more than I like the guns.


LOL, me too! I do have to admit though, I believe Taurus has done a good job on their clone of the Beretta 92.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> LOL, me too! I do have to admit though, I believe Taurus has done a good job on their clone of the Beretta 92.


I've looked at them before - quality control seems to vary specimen by specimen on these... I'd much rather have a Beretta


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The address would be the federal government implemented to handle this class action law soit cases. But honestly if someone has still a PT Pro series they already know that. Wonder :smt102
I wonder a little why the TS didn't mention that.

Here some information what going on and how to do it
If You Own a Taurus Pistol A Settlement Has Been Proposed in a Class Action Lawsuit that Alleges Safety Defects

And now back to why you guys hate Taurus.
:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> ...And now back to why you guys hate Taurus.
> :watching:


Not "hate."
It's more "distrust."

If someone is confronted with a choice, as you were with your failed Diamondback, we feel that it's more help if all the information is out in the open.
Wouldn't you rather have known about the Diamondback, before you bought it?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@ Touché Steve
I understand. 
I distrust any mechanical device that is under a springload. That stuff has to prove the reliability first regardless of brand because mechanical parts and tools has the potential to fail in parts or completely any given time.
I shoot my carry gun twice a month direct out of the holster without funneling on the gun or Magazine. I just walk up to the stand and pull the gun out of the holster, take the safety off and empty that entire mag onto the wall. Only if that works every time I'll do it I call that a reliable gun and that regardless of brand or Internet opinions. It's only cycling like I carried it and like I would have needed it. After that I shoot Ball rounds and exercise target practice, trigger discipline etc..Only if the gun cycles all the load without hiccup every time I call that gun a reliable gun. 

My Carry load since a good while is the 9mm Hornady Critical Defence 124 gr. in all my carry guns because it works in all that guns without a problem.

I have so far carry guns that are doing that perfectly. 
That would be the 
Smiths' M&P Shield9. I had some fighting to do with that gun. It is actually the second one and this one really works.
Taurus PT 111 Millennium Pro runs out the box never had an issue and fires whatever I feed her as long as is 9X19 ammo.
Taurus PT 111 G2. The gun had some hiccups first and I had to send it back. But now the gun runs like a champ.
Beretta PX4 Storm. That gun runs out of the box. Never had any problem with that gun at all.
H&K P30 SK. The newest gun in my carry department. Runs out of the Box but for some reason don't like aluminum cases. The only gun that need a different load to carry than the others. I'll thought about sending the gun back for fixing. I mean it is a expensive gun compare to the others.

Guns that I bought for carry that I don't trust.
Walthedr PPS. The gun was send back 2 times. The problem is double feed. The empty shell remains in the chamber and the new can't go in. Happen not often but happen.
Walther PPQ M1. The gun was sent back 2 times because failure to fire. Not happen often but i don't take chances. Murphy's law you know? But a good Range gun.
Smiths' M&P 40c. The only 40 sw in my "carry" collection. Failure to eject. At the moment back for Warranty.
Taurus PT 24/7 Compact 9mm. Also back with the manufacturer. The gun has a problem to feed XTP/HP rounds (regardless which ones). The bullet nose dives into the Magazine and get stuck between barrel feed ramp and magazine.

So I have my fair share on working and not working guns like all the others too.
But I learned that no manufacturer is free of problems. I have "no" carry guns too some I call Home protection some just fur Range fun and there it looks the same.

That is the reason why I always point out that taurus is not the most worse there are better and wors ones out there. it looks to often like the Word Taurus is like a Sign for everyone to have a political correct right to bash.

Back to the Program
:watching:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I've looked at them before - quality control seems to vary specimen by specimen on these... I'd much rather have a Beretta


Well, mine seems to run well, right beside my Beretta. I must have got a good one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...*berettatoter*, for ever after to be known as *taurustoter*. :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


>


That's pretty good! I hope it's for real and not "Photoshopped". I almost want to go back to church again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...*berettatoter*, for ever after to be known as *taurustoter*. :anim_lol: :smt083


Lol, hold on there Nelly. I can only speak for that PT92AF my wife bought me! :mrgreen:


----------



## ginelmore (Mar 20, 2016)

I ship 3 recall guns in to Taurus the 3rd week of Aug 2015 I got my 3 new guns the first week of March 2 PT 140 G2 & a PT 809


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PT111Pro said:


> @ Touché Steve
> I understand.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

ginelmore said:


> I ship 3 recall guns in to Taurus the 3rd week of Aug 2015 I got my 3 new guns the first week of March 2 PT 140 G2 & a PT 809


Keep an eye on that trigger of the G2's so you will be able to find the other half of the safety blade when it snaps in two. Lol


----------



## TarHeelnAtl (Feb 15, 2016)

I have made several request for a refund and their response is "No Way". Believe me if it ever is returned it will be sold.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

TarHeelnAtl said:


> I have made several request for a refund and their response is "No Way". Believe me if it ever is returned it will be sold.


I sold one of my G2's soon as I get the other one back from Miami for a broken trigger blade that is also going to get sold. Thinking about a Glock 26.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Taurus' reputation for lousy customer support has been there since the start. While they are still built in Brazil, the opened a customer service enter in FLA a few years ago to address the customer issue. I think it has helped some but I don't think they've really turned this story around yet. Certainly not like Ruger Customer Support.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Make that a sledge hammer!!!!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

PT111Pro said:


> The address would be the federal government implemented to handle this class action law soit cases. But honestly if someone has still a PT Pro series they already know that. Wonder :smt102
> I wonder a little why the TS didn't mention that.
> 
> Here some information what going on and how to do it
> ...


After all the aggravation that Taurus has put me through over a $ 200.00 gun they certainly deserve my hatred . What I hate is the way the company could be so negligent .
First they design a gun and never perform a standard drop test. When there was a law suit they never posted anything about a possible safety issue or issued a recall or for that matter did not notify any one who was effected by the recall.I call that a irresponsible and non trustworthy company. Almost sneaky like. In Brazil government and companies work differently than here in the us. I like the feel and design of the G2 but think it is very cheaply made and poor quality . The company has a lot of poor decision makers.
And it is going to take a long time before they can recover from it. Just getting worse and worse. Just wait and see what final verdict will be in current law suit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Poor Taurus. Getting beat up like a rented mule. :buttkick:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Poor Taurus. Getting beat up like a rented mule. :buttkick:


And they deserve every bit of it. Maybe brazil's president can talk to Taurus president before she gets impeached . Word has it they are in a major recession.


----------

